# Raft gear garage sale



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

oar rights have been sold and will be in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

captains bag, drybags, and thwart bag are now sold too.


----------



## chach (Aug 8, 2021)

jerseyjeff said:


> Time to clean out the garage of gear I am not using. I will ship on your dime, everything is in plainfield, NJ.
> 
> Cobra deluxe oar lock new, 40
> Americas cup PFDs (3) 45 each, great for the XXL folks
> ...


----------

